# how do you tell if caulking is still good?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tank emptied to move it and I noticed that the caulking around the bottom edges is wider (1/2" each edge) and feels squishy to the touch, also it peels in some places when I push my finger on the edge. I'm guessing someone recaulked it themselves. The vertical seams the caulking is very narrow and smooth, I can hardly see it- original manufacturer's sealant? I had tank full before and no problems, but now I wonder is that bottom edge caulk going to hold up? is it bad that it feels soft and appears to be peeling in places?

I am not good at jobs like caulking a bathtub so if this needs new caulk I would rather just buy a new tank...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

do you mean the silicon sealant? I think it is supposed to be squishy around the edges, it never actually hardens to the point of no squishyness. If you think about it it makes sense, the squishy stuff is more likely to hold in the water, as it can fill in tiny cracks. I think you should be fine, i was able to peel some silicon sealant of my 5g when I bought it new, and it was squishy too.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, that's what I mean. Didn't know the right term. I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be squishy- the stuff on the vertical seams isn't, it's hard.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

peeling is not good, but could just mean a sloppy job. Post pics.

If you'd meant caulk in a tube, I'd have told you, when in doubt, throw it out. Once caulked a whole tub and it never set. 

What size tank. I also just buy one if its a little tank (10-30). sealant is $6


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's a 20gal. I looked closer- it's thicker in the back and that's the only place where the edge is peeling. Will try to get some pics.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Silicone should be somewhat bouncy. The stuff up the side is probably a small enough bead that you can't tell, but if you were to gently dig your nail into the very center of it- it would feel soft. 

If the silicone is pulling away then it might be time to redo it, but even then probably not. Corners tend to end up with more of a blob than a bead depending on how good they were at installing it in the first place.

If you do decide to redo the tank then make sure you scrape off as much of the previous layer of silicone as you possibly can. It does not stick to itself.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's pics. It's worst in the back, where it is also thickest. Please someone let me know if this looks terrible, or could hold up for a while.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

that's definitely a reseal, not original, the black stuff underneath is the original stuff. I don't know, I would probably (if I was in the situation) look for another cheap used tank online and not risk it. Or reseal it myself, but I have no experience with siliconing tanks, so I would probably not do that. You could just set it up with water for a couple of days and see what happens too.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I was really afraid of that. It's been refilled and I went and replaced _all_ the gravel too- maybe you've seen my other posts- now I think my pH is finally stable. But I've disrupted all the bacteria again plus now I have a few fish- I really don't want to touch anything again for _weeks_.

I am keeping a very close eye on it. If it does start a leak, would I just see seepage at the seams, or will it all go at once? I think I will keep an eye out for a replacement tank regardless, or wait until they are on sale at the store. It's worrying me now. I'm afraid it's a disaster waiting to happen and I've been through so much trouble with this setup already!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

It would most likely only be seeping at the seems.


----------

